# alternative to pin extraction tool (for ipod install)



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

so, i picked up an E46 iPod adapter kit at Manhattan BMW today - got lucky, by coincidence they just received a new shipment yesterday (firmware v1.1, wiring harness was manufactured 9/20/04 in Czech Republic). the dealer gave me a print-out of the installation instructions, so all that was left to figure out was how to remove the radio harness pins w/o the "BMW Round Pin Extraction Tool." i stared at the connector and pin for a while and arrived at a somewhat servicable homemade solution. all you will need is a drinking straw and a pair of scissors, preferrably a small one with a narrow tip (e.g. small barber's shears).

find a suitable thin-walled drinking straw - i think most fast food chain straws will work (they are so incredibly cheap and flimsy these days)... cut a lengthwise slit at the end, about 3/4" should do, and trim away at the slit a bit so the straw will squeeze inside the connector without the straw's walls overlapping. basically you are trying to reduce the diameter of the straw so it fits into the connector cleanly. once you've trimmed it to the right size, wedge it into the connector (between the plastic hole and metal connector inside), and simultaneously press it in firmly while pushing the wire IN (not out) firmly) - this will press the straw against the small metal fingers inside that keep the connector inside the plug. after you've pressed the straw in as far as it will go, pull the wire out firmly, but not forcefully - the connector should slide cleanly out. 

i used a straw from Ikea, which is pretty small and thin, and it worked fine. if a McDonalds straw isn't too thick, it might actually work better - it's a bit stiffer. you will mangle the end of the straw after using it once, but of course you can just cut a new clean end, or get a new straw.

total cost of this method: $0 (assumming you steal a straw from a fast food joint and own a pair of scissors). it's not the most elegant method, but it's cheap and it works. even with some fussing around it shouldn't take more than 10 minutes to remove the 4 pins.

i'll try to post some pictures later to illustrate.


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for he info. It will be useful should I decide to go the Apple/BMW route.

Looking forward to see those picts.

:thumbup:


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

ok, i have some illustrations now.

first, start with the aforementioned straw. cut a lengthwise slit at the end, 3/4" to 1" in length.









trim some of the straw by cutting another lengthwise slit.









remove the trimmed portion.









insert the trimmed straw into the connector by compressing the straw end to size - if you trimmed the straw enough, you should be able to squeeze it down to the size of the pin w/o much if any of the straw's wall overlapping where the slit is. you must wedge the straw BETWEEN the outside of the metal pin and the plastic plug body. be sure the straw does _not_ go _inside_ the hollow metal pin - that won't do anything.

















press wire and straw firmly inwards to engage the pin's fingers.









after straw will not insert further, extract the pin by pulling on wire. a firm tug may be needed, but do not use excessive force. 









if the wire does not come out, the straw may have not seated properly - start over with a clean end and try trimming more off the straw and/or using a thinner straw. however do not trim _too_ much off the straw - there should still be enough in its circumference to cover the 4 fingers of the pin without overlapping excessively.

that's it. in the illustrations i show the connector that comes with the iPod harness, but the same procedure will work with the larger radio harness.


----------



## eatdrinkadam (Feb 23, 2006)

*Ipod adapter*

I tried the straw trick.. Although a good idea, it didnt work for me.

I used the metal peice from the tip of a paint brush (the part that connects the hairs to the base) It was perfect in diameter and enabled me to dislodge only 1 of the plugs. Not all 4.

I ended up cutting the wires and splicing them together with he ipod wires. This worked fine.

Overall DIY ipod install is a pain in the A$$.. If you have the 150-200 for factory install i would reccomed any day.

Also, beware of stereo not fitting back into place after installing wires. I tried everything.. Finally forced it into place and screwed it back in. SNUG!

Whew.. what a process.

-Adam


----------

